# Wakü Wartung?



## Darkx (19. November 2008)

*Wakü Wartung?*

Servus, hab seit einem halben jahr eine wasserkühlung. Läuft im moment ganz gut. Nun zur meiner Frage: Wie oft muss man eine Wasserkühlung warten(Schläuche erneuern, kreislauf spühlen). Gibt es außerdem eine Pumpe die nicht so laut ist bzw die geringe vibrationen von sich gibt ;(

Pume: aquastream XT (Eheim)


----------



## nemetona (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü Wartung?*

Hallo,
es sollte ausreichen alle 10-12 Monate das Kühlmittel im Kreislauf zu erneuern und gegebenfalls bei der Gelegenheit auch den Kreislauf spühlen.
Die Schläuche brauchst du erst erneuern wenn sie spröde werden, da es bei Scläuchen aber sehr große Qualitätsunterschiede gibt und dies auch von äusseren Einflüssen abhängig ist kann man den Zeitpunkt des tausches nicht pauschalisieren.
Die Eheim basierenden Pumpen sind eigentlich schon schön leise, hast du deine schon entkoppelt?
Wenn nicht, dann versuch es mal damit:
Noise Destructor v1.0 Pumpenentkopplung - A-C-Shop
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Darkx (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü Wartung?*

Sicher hab ich entkoppelt, hab letztens die Pumpe in der Hand gehabt, war fast nichts zu hören. Hab damals anfangs das entkopplungset benutzt. War auf eine Katastrophe. Paar Monate später ist mir dannn  eingefallen, ich kölnnte es mal mit einem schwamm versuchen. Seitdem gehts eigentlich. Hab die Pumpe auch in silent modus gefahren. Aber irgendwie durch die vibtrationen ist sie noch gut zu hören. Manchmal is ein summen zu hören, ist bei 100% leistung der pumpe nicht zu hören dafür ist sie dann aber lauter.


----------



## nemetona (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü Wartung?*

Lade im Forum mal ein Bild von der Entkopplung deiner Pumpe hoch.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü Wartung?*



Darkx schrieb:


> Servus, hab seit einem halben jahr eine wasserkühlung. Läuft im moment ganz gut. Nun zur meiner Frage: Wie oft muss man eine Wasserkühlung warten(Schläuche erneuern, kreislauf spühlen).



Ein vollständiger Wasserwechsel wird in Intervalen zwischen "alle 3 Monate" bis zu "nie" empfohlen - je nach dem, wen man fragt. Herstellerangaben bewegen liegen meist in größeren Zeiträumen. 
Theoretisch gibt es keinen Grund, warum die Füllung nach längerer Zeit nicht mehr geeignet sein sollte, allerdings liegen wenig Praxiserfahrungen mit hohen Laufzeiten vor - der durchschnittliche WaKü-Enthusiast ist einfach zu oft am basteln 
Zwingend erforderlich wird ein Durchspülen und neu befüllen, wenn Verunreinigungen, z.B. Partikel im Kreislauf sind, die z.B. Kühler verstopfen. 

Von Schlauchwechseln höre ich heute zum ersten mal.
Einige Schlauchstücke in meinem System sind seit über 3,5 Jahren im Einsatz  und abgesehen von Verfärbungen sind sie so gut wie am ersten Tag.



> Gibt es außerdem eine Pumpe die nicht so laut ist bzw die geringe vibrationen von sich gibt ;(



Leiser als eine Eheim1046 geht nicht, die Laing soll nach Meinung einiger Leute minimal weniger vibrieren, ist aber definitiv lauter.
Bleibt also nur eine bessere Entkopplung (kann man nie genug von haben) und ein solideres Gehäuse.


----------



## Darkx (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü Wartung?*

1. bild: imgimg.de - Dein Bilderhoster zum Bilder hochladen - 100088457b4f906JPG.jpg

2. bild: imgimg.de - Dein Bilderhoster zum Bilder hochladen - 1000883f3e76b62JPG.jpg (schlauch is nur durch das blitzlicht braun)


----------



## DaxTrose (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü Wartung?*

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass Deine Pumpe gegen das Gehäuse kommt. Irgendwie ist sie gar nicht fest gemacht. Vielleicht solltest Du die Pumpe zumindest mit Klettband befestigen.


----------



## nemetona (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü Wartung?*

Ja Dax, sieht aus als könnte die Pumpe unten die Seitenwand berühren und somit ihre Vibrationen übertragen.
Versuch es mal sie etwas von der Seitenwand weg zu positionieren und zu befestigen.
Doppelseitiges Klebeband könnte diesen Zweck auch erfüllen.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## der8auer (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü Wartung?*

Hi 

Ich habe mir vorgenommen alle 6 Monate das Wasser zu wechseln. Da ich aber ständig am basteln bin, wechsle ich das Wasser bestimmt alle 2 Monate  Aber wie ruyven_macaran schon erwähnt hat gibt es dafür eigentlich keinen wirklichen Grund. Dennoch würde ich mindestens 1 mal im Jahr die WaKü überprüfen und das Wasser wechseln


----------



## jetztaber (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü Wartung?*

Ich hatte das Thermaltake Coolant 1000 ca. 1,5 Jahre im Einsatz, beinahe rund um die Uhr. Gegen Ende bildeten sich grüne Ablagerungen, die ausflockten. Also war Spülen und Zerlegen der Kühler angesagt. Ich denke auch nach spätestens einem Jahr intensiver Nutzung sollte man die Kühlflüssigkeit wechseln. Bei entsprechenden Beobachtungen eher.


----------



## Darkx (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü Wartung?*

die Pumpe ist mit sekundenkleiber an dem schwamm befestigt(hält auch). DIe pumpe hat keinen Kontakt mit der Seitenwand. Nach etwa 2-5std hört die pumpe auf zu summen, hat dann ein normaler sound. Hab mich aber inzwischen mit dem summen abgefunden bzw hörs beim spielen sowieso nicht


----------

